# INTPs, show your faces :D



## CarmenAnne (Jan 16, 2015)

...Please?


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows (Jul 26, 2015)

Although, I must say that INTPs do not often show their faces online, hopefully you get some luck!


----------



## Cryoshakespeare (Dec 7, 2011)

A sufficiently spooky picture!

Also, there seems to be another one - have that as well!


----------



## CarmenAnne (Jan 16, 2015)

Intps are so hot wtf


----------

